# the word "ook"



## Alisson Pereira

Good afternoon.

I'm here again.

Can the word "ook" change the position of other words in a sentence?
For ex.:

Ik studeer op zaterdag OOK Engels. Or Ik studeer OOK Engels op zaterdag.

Where is the right position of that word (ook)?
For ex.:

I worked all day long TOO. I didn't have time to play EITHER.

Would that be in Dutch like?
Ik heb de hele dag OOK gewerkt. Ik had geen tijd OOK niet spelen. (I don't think so).
Or
Ik heb de hele dag gewerkt. Ik had OOK geen tijd om te spelen.

Please. Gimme more examples.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> Ik studeer op zaterdag OOK Engels. Or Ik studeer OOK Engels op zaterdag.


Both are correct and mean the same.


Alisson Pereira said:


> Ik heb de hele dag OOK gewerkt.


OK


Alisson Pereira said:


> Ik had geen tijd OOK niet spelen. (I don't think so).


Indeed, not correct.


Alisson Pereira said:


> Ik heb* OOK *de hele dag gewerkt. Ik had OOK geen tijd om te spelen.


Both correct.


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Ik studeer op zaterdag OOK Engels. Or Ik studeer OOK Engels op zaterdag.


 Both

QUOTE]I worked all day long TOO. I didn't have time to play EITHER.

Would that be in Dutch like?
Ik heb de hele dag OOK gewerkt[/QUOTE] 

  Ik heb de hele dag gewerkt ook. .
Ik heb ook de hele dag gewerkt 



> Ik had geen tijd OOK niet spelen.



Ik had OOK geen tijd om te spelen.
Ik had geen tijd om te spelen ook. 

--------



> I worked all day long TOO. I didn't have time to play EITHER.



What meaning do you give this sentence? It's ambiguous. It could mean two different things.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

eno2 said:


> What meaning do you give this sentence? It's ambiguous. It could mean two different things.



Actually that was just an example to understand how it (the word OOK) works in Dutch.


----------



## eno2

You asked for the placement of 'ook' indeed.
Actually in your sentence the context and  the meaning define and decide  the possible placement of 'ook'.
Placement that focuses on  "I", on "studying", on "English" or on "Saturday"


*Ik ook* studeer Engels op zaterdag => Just like you. Me too.

f.i. Said to a friend that also studies English on Saturday. This placement excludes the other meanings.

*Ik studeer ook Engels *op zaterdag  is ambiguous, as I said.  (1: just like you and 2: also English, beside doing/studying  other things )

Ik studeer Engels *ook op zaterdag*  has yet again another, third meaning. (on  Saturdays, beside other days)

Ik studeer Engels ook, op zaterdag: ( This could be only about studying. 1 beside f.i. French and German 2 beside studying other things than languages  Or this could mean: among doing other things)


----------



## Alisson Pereira

eno2 said:


> You asked for the placement of 'ook' indeed.
> Actually in your sentence the context and  the meaning define and decide  the possible placement of 'ook'.
> Placement that focuses on  "I", on "studying", on "English" or on "Saturday"
> 
> 
> *Ik ook* studeer Engels op zaterdag => Just like you. Me too.
> 
> f.i. Said to a friend that also studies English on Saturday. This placement excludes the other meanings.
> 
> *Ik studeer ook Engels *op zaterdag  is ambiguous, as I said.  (1: just like you and 2: also English, beside doing/studying  other things )
> 
> Ik studeer Engels *ook op zaterdag*  has yet again another, third meaning. (on  Saturday, beside other days)
> 
> Ik studeer Engels ook, op zaterdag: ( This could be only about studying. 1 beside f.i. French and German 2 beside studying other things then languages  Or this could mean: among doing other things)



Thank you a lot!


----------



## eno2

Sorry, I still forgot one
<Ik studeer Engels *op zaterdag ook>*
With  stress on 'ook', it only means 'in addition on Saturdays'. Unambiguous.
With stress on 'Zaterdag' is could mean also 'just like you do'. Ambiguous.

------



> Ik studeer Engels *ook op zaterdag* has yet again another, third meaning. (on Saturdays, (1) beside other days)


 With stress on Zaterdag, that is. Unambiguous.

To be complete: With stress on 'ook' ,
this could also mean 'just like you do on Saturdays' .Ambiguous...

Conclusion: different placement, stress (and tone ) give different meanings....
Introducing comma / pause gives different meaning....


----------



## Alisson Pereira

eno2 said:


> Sorry, I still forgot one
> <Ik studeer Engels *op zaterdag ook>*
> With  stress on 'ook', it means 'in addition, on Saturdays'. No other meaning.
> With pitch and stress  on zaterdag, it becomes ambiguous. ''in addition on Saturdays'. But also 'just like you do on Saturdays' But in that case it would be much more normal to say: Ik studeer ook Engels on Saturday. Stress on 'ook'. And 'Ik ook studeer Engels op Zaterdag' disambiguates.
> 
> 
> 
> This could also mean: Ik studeer Engels ook op zaterdag, (2) on Saturdays, that is, just like you do on Saturdays
> 
> So different placement of "Ook" and different stress generates different meanings and ambiguities..



Thank you again, your explanations helped me so much.


----------



## eno2

My pleasure


----------

